# problema con numlock

## polslinux

Ho un piccolo problemino con il numlock!

Praticamente quando arrivo al GDM il numlock è abilitato (led on).

Dopo il login se e solo se non tocco la tastiera o il touchpad il led rimane on ma se invece tocco qualcosa il led va off ma il numpad funziona! Devo infatti premere 2 volte il pulsante per riavere il led on.

Cosa può essere?!?!?   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

ps: gentoo ~amd64, GNOME 3.6

----------

## pierino_89

Guarda nelle impostazioni della tastiera, in KDE si può decidere se num lock deve essere acceso o spento all'avvio, magari c'è qualche impostazione simile anche in GNOME.

----------

